# MMA Combat



## FightingFit (Oct 4, 2009)

Date: March 2010

Location: Easterbrook Hall, Dumfries, Scotland

Amateur, Semi Pro & Pro Fighters wanted.

Good purse available along with bonuses for KO of the night, Submission of the night and Fight of the night.

Interested? Contact us now on 0754 076 2827 or reply below.


----------



## Helix1x (Oct 19, 2009)

Are you allowed to strike to the head in the amateur fights here?


----------



## FightingFit (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes, the amateur fights will be of Amateur stature however, strikes to the head will be allowed, as it kind of defeats the purpose of fighting in a cage.

Are you interested?


----------



## marcusbateson (Nov 10, 2009)

hi would be interested trying to get semi pro career going at 84 kg


----------



## FightingFit (Oct 4, 2009)

Okay buddy, send me your email and I will forward you some further information and possible match ups.


----------



## Helix1x (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Fighting fit, do you know the exact date in March yet? I may be interested as long as it doesnt conflict with another event i'm doing. I'm glad your amateur matches allow headshots, nice one, that's how it should be. I'll message you my email address then for some further info. I'd be fighting around 85kg.


----------



## FightingFit (Oct 4, 2009)

The date will be Friday 5th March 2010. Email [email protected] and I will forward you further details.


----------



## FightingFit (Oct 4, 2009)

Our MMA Combat event to be held on Friday 5th March 2010 will be an Eliminator Tournament. 8 Fighters, 7 Fights, 1 Winner, Â£1000 winners prize.

Each Fighter will receive Â£50 per fight & Â£50 per win in addition to the final cash prize of Â£1000.

The event will be strictly amateur Fighters only, however stikes to the head from a standing position will be allowed.

Spaces are limited so let us know in advance if you are interested in taking part.

Fighting Fit Team


----------



## marcusbateson (Nov 10, 2009)

[email protected] are you still looking for fighters for march event 84 kg semi pro thanks sorry for delay


----------



## FightingFit (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Marcus,

yeah we're still on the lokout for Fighters, however the event is in the Heavyweight Division (206-265lbs) or (93.4kg).

Lighter fighters are allowed to fight at this event however it would be purely your own decision.

I will email you if you should you still be interested


----------



## cobramma (Sep 14, 2007)

so basicly its semi pro rules then?


----------



## marcusbateson (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah i would still be interested my email is [email protected] thanks


----------



## marcusbateson (Nov 10, 2009)

yea i still interested in fighting on your event


----------



## ryanj123 (Dec 17, 2009)

i was wondering, is there anywhere in dumfries to train mma? nearest i found is glasgow etc.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 28, 2009)

I think Id be a lil on the light side for heavyweights, you still need fighters?


----------



## j1899 (Dec 24, 2009)

had same problem at the now im just doing conditioning boxing and starting jiu jitsu.kilmarnock has jiu jitsu thai boxing and mma.road there is absolute skitter tho.


----------



## FightingFit (Oct 4, 2009)

The event will be an open weight event, so if you are comfortable with this then you can enter no matter what your weight is. It is worth it if you win the Â£1000 cash prize.

Fighting Fit Fight Academy is based at Unit 218, Spitfire Road, Heathhall Industrial Estate, Dumfries: We cater for the following:

Muay Thai

Boxing

Freestyle Wrestling

Greco-Roman Wrestling

We do not have a BJJ Instructor, however we do have a a lot of guys interested in it so we have an open mat sessions regularly.


----------



## Winniee- (Aug 2, 2009)

What's the minimum weight for the event, at ameteur?


----------



## ryanj123 (Dec 17, 2009)

If possible could i get some more info on date amd times and where i can get tickets for this please? would like to come and see


----------



## FightingFit (Oct 4, 2009)

There is no minimum weight limit for the event, it is a complete open weight event. So you may be the modern day Royce Gracie against a bigger guy! Only time will tell......

Tickets are sold by the table at the different rates depending on whether it is a row 3, row 2 or Ringside. Each table seats 12 persons.

Phone 0754 076 2827 for further info or email [email protected]


----------

